# April 2012 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi folks, it's already April.

Hope all your plans are working out.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Used my 2 $5 off ACE cards and picked up 1/2 gallon jars. Came to $1.05!

Making up April Fools Meatloaf, so I made up a bunch of extra meat and will make meatballs for the freezer.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to Home Depot yesterday and took advantage of their "Black Friday is Back" sale. Picked up ...

Cabbage, Red Cabbage, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Thai Basil, Oregano, Spinach, Lettuce, Stevia, Eggplant, Zuccini, Onion Sets (Red & White), Black Prince Tomato, Roma Tomato & Yukon Gold Seed Potatos and Garlic (not on sale). I may have missed a couple things on my list. All told, it came to under $45 and I have a great start on my garden.  

Also got most of it planted yesterday in my new Square Foot Garden beds. Oh, and also planted pea seeds & carrot seeds and 16 various tomato seedlings that I started a few weeks ago. All together I filled 48 SF of bed space 

This week, in addition to getting my 3 additional beds filled, I'm going to start seeds for my peppers, basil, chives, green beans, cabbage, carrots, onions, potatos, dry beans, corn and a few other veggies.

The chicks I got 5 weeks ago are getting so big! I need to build them a bigger coop so that I can get the new chicks (1 week old) into the smaller coop in a few weeks.

Also, found some free horse manure last week and got as much as our little car would haul in bags & bins. Built a nice sized compost pile that is getting pretty hot. Gonna need to turn it sometime this week! 

All in all, last month was fairly productive and this month will be even more so! Lots to do!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

cnichols -Wow lady! Way to go!!

I shopped a good deal at Ace, also. Canning jars, tons of seed, kerosene, lamp oil, mop, broom, some cleaning products.... hubby added a bunch of stuff in.

Jen - April Fools meatloaf.......Is that anything like Ham and Swill? ( snicker, giggle,snort!)
No, seriously, I have never heard of it. What the gotcha with it?
Spent the day at a BD function, so didn't get much accomplished prep wise today. 3 jars of Peanut butter.....that was all.
I did not come home with any baby- anything from the feed store...but,it was a close call.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

TDD - Thanks! And LOL! Chicken Math! I have been good and haven't gotten any new ones since the last batch of 6 and I had to go back to get them "after" I got DH's permission (which I knew he would give because that's the breed he wanted! LOL).

Luckily I have my two youngest DS's (21 & 23) here at the homestead now. They are a huge help! It's also a big help that DH told me I could stay home for a while instead of going back out on the road and teaming. That's always been one of our biggest problems. Not being here to do anything.

Anyway, tomorrow is seed starting day. Will have to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday to turn the compost piles, since I still need a pitch fork. Doing it with a shovel is more difficult.

I'm hoping Ace does the $1.00 off coupon again this year. I wasn't able to take advantage of it last year, and with all the tomatoes I've gotten planted, I'm definately gonna want more jars!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

April Fools meatloaf was fun. You just make a normal meatloaf, but cook it in cupcake papers in a cupcake pan. Make up mashed potatoes and use food coloring to make "icing" and ice you "cupcakes" (I used lavender to match the season). I then told the kids that in honor of April Fools day we were eating dinner backwards. They piped up with excited eyes...dessert first?! I said yep, then handed them their plates.....they got the giggles as they figured out quickly that that was NOT chocolate cake and icing.

DH is taking the last 2 for lunch today......he should get a few comments as he heats up his "cupcakes" for lunch. If you look at them quickly, they look like cupcakes, especially in a tupperware type bowl. He started giggling as he put his lunch in his lunch box this morning.....not the sound you usually hear from him on a Monday morning.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

With this oddly warm weather a person doesn't know what to do in the garden. Took a flyer and planted green beans and spouting some early corn. Old timers say when the leaves on the oak are as big as squirrels ears it's time to plant corn ...well, they are so I am! Baby peaches and plums already so anything but a hard freeze shouldn't hurt them.

Son will be here all week so we can get some more garden boxes built and ready to plant. I mowed yesterday...took a chance in the orchard by the bees but they were too busy to worry about me. All my new trees are leafed out so will spend time today picking comfrey to put around them and then rotted wooded chips. My two and three year old Vernon Barnes trees I brag on have both set heavy crops so will have to do some thinning. Strawberries blooming already.

Our only Ace hardware is a 70 mile trip but we have a bulk store we frequent that carries the 1/2 gal jars all the time. Fill 'em from my bulk storage and keep in kitchen. Pa says that was the last of the 5 gal. bucket of popcorn he just brought in....can't believe we ate so much popcorn. It is from EE and pops as good as any Orville you ever bought.

Supposed to rain tomorrow so plan to do some assessing on how my home canned stuff did. Figure out what we need more of or less. After a disasterous fruit loss a couple of years ago I just try to can everybit I get for the lean years. Know we really liked having canned chicken and burger on hand so will do more plus alot more dehydrating plus making more of the mix recipes I got on this forum. The cream soup recipe worked great in my chicken and rice the other day. I like the soup base you can get at Five Star...only uses 1/2 tsp. per cup of water and not as salty as most.


----------



## Lenape Sadie (Jan 18, 2012)

Wide Open. Gardening, mare due any minute, clearing new land, and working forty plus. Wide Open. I have lost my tobacco seeds and it's driving me insane. Garden is looking great. I need to sort and inventory my canning gear. Got the site for the barn picked out! Totally psyched about that. And I got some sort of harrow type implement to be pulled by the plow pony. My new plum trees are thriving! Making plans for a greenhouse. 

I'm afraid I have fallen behind in the shopping department. My cupboards are scary empty. I will begin to rectify that this weekend!

Wide open! It's spring!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - That is hysterical! I will have to remember to do that next year. My Wackie GF/ BD is April 1....That will be a great gag to pull on her!!!
I bet I can really make them look like decorated cupcakes! - You know... commercial cake decorating is one of my things! ( Wedding Cakes, etc.) She will totally be unsuspecting! I can't wait!!!!

Been in meetings today. Also MIL back in hospital.....Gall Bladder this time....( heavy sigh).:smack

Going back to shooting range tomorrow.....practice, practice practice....if it does not storm.

Then down to business with Catering job.
Cuz going to pick up our LDS order, Wed., while I am working.

I vac paked a number of boxes of matches for storage.
DH went to Cabela's and did our monthly ammo shopping with his reward points.

Feed delivery tomorrow......gosh, I hope it doesn't rain again. Big storms expected tonight and tomorrow afternoon hail, strong winds :rainprf:.....waaaah!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, the following things sort of apply. Semi-prep, semi-score.
We got the opportunity to drive and spend two days at the new place. LOTS of garbage to clean up. DH got the giant machine shed door fixed with the help of the neighbor and back on so we can lock the machine shed. So we were able to get the first load of equipment over there. A skid loader, a four-wheeler, a water tank and some smaller things. 

We spent some time checking out the property, and discovered black raspberries, WILD MINT, watercress! and lots of it, trout in our crick, nettle, and an ATV lane that runs the length of the property. 

In the midst of cleaning up the garbage, I discovered 2 one bottom plows, numerous small household items and hand tools, a gas stove, things such as brand new sink strainers, hand saws, shovels, wall hooks, a dozen rolls of barbed wire (new), various farming related iron things, etc. 

We also found a surge milk pump that looks to be in working order, a torpedo heater, and a complete and intact hay elevator in the ceiling of the barn. And to top off the day, I found an ice cream bucket with over a hundred unused .22 rounds in the corn crib!

We then returned home to a new baby goat (doe) and a litter of potbellies. 
With the exception of two days freezing, crappy campfire coffee, peeing outside and minimal sleep, and the fact that DH blew the tranny in the van on the way, it was a good weekend.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD - I'm sure yours would come out much better then mine. Cake decorating is not something I'm really even familiar with, lol. But it was a neat memory to make for the kids. Post a picture when you do it.....I'd love to see it done well!

Well I made it outside and dug some of the nasty pricker weeds out of the garden bed. Dug up some camomile and thyme for a friend and took the cabbage and broccoli plants outside to basque in the sun a bit. Hope I can harden them off enough to move them outside in a few weeks. Another hard freeze possible tonight, so the we turned the lights on on the tree. Noticed that one of my apple trees are about to bloom for the first time. Need to get lights on it tomorrow- just in case. At least my trees are ion a warm pocket, planted there on purpose. There is about 20' between us and the neighbor to the west......trees are between us. That's also why we planted dwarf trees....we had 3-50' pine cut down from that spot. I was so afraid one of them was going to fall or drop a limb on one of our houses.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it has been raining sideways here for almost a week. Along with that we had a small power outage this last weekend. That made me glad that I had ordered a 'new' replacement battery for my laptop computer, off of Ebay at a great price!

I am still in a holding pattern as to when or for how long I will be heading for Detroit - it all depends on when I receive a phone call from my sister that I am needed back there... It kinda makes it tough to get plane ticket reservations in advance, if one does not know when they will be flying the friendly skies!

So while the neighbors fired up their generators this last weekend, I was running everything off of my 12 VDC deep cycle battery bank - several ham radios, laptop computer, and an old school 12 VDC VCR with an attached 5 inch LCD screen. It is from the era of entertaining the kids in the car, before vehicles came with a drop down DVD player.

Plus it has been way too wet to get out in the garden, but all of the starts are doing well under lights. This week I need to go price bags of chicken manure and get a dozen or so of them to put into the raised beds.

Not a lot on sale in the grocery 'loss leaders' this week, but the new sales start on Wednesday when I do have to go to town that day.

I did some preventative maintenance this weekend oon a couple of vehicles, and as soon as the funds are available, I need to start doing more work on my 1977 Chevy 1 ton camper van. But I am afraid of how much it will cost to to have a professional repair the LPG stove top/ oven, fridge, and the heater system in it.. I have very little experience in working with propane appliances, so I don't want to have the vehicle go up in a ball of fire while I am camping in a remote area.

Plus i have had the world's dumbest deer hanging around the house more than usual, so I would venture to say that a large predator (can you say 'mountain lion') may be in the neighborhood. So I am going out the door with a large caliber rifle (.30-06 springfield) in addition to packing a pistol. I would hate to go out the door and around the corner of the house coming nose to nose with a large furry wild critter with big teeth and sharp claws that I can't outrun!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LFG - Awsome finds. I love to happen on that kinda stuff. Especially the ammo!!
It never rained last night, but I hear some distant thunder. I think this afternoon is going to be our unsettled time.
The mosquito's are already, terrible here this year. It is going to be a buggy spring and summer.
The only things that are priced decently here are eggs(Easter) ....I'll pick up a few dozen and rub them with mineral oil.
RF - Maybe TWDD is not so dumb after all, he came to you for help! haha!!

That big owl that swooped down on me, is still hanging around...I'm not sure how we are going to get rid of it.
Jen- thanks for the idea for April fools cupcake...I am still laughing....what a cute prank!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

UPS surprised me today, I forgot I ordered milk during Honeyvilles last sale. Guess I'll be putting that up tomorrow. 

Need to check my levels on my dry goods. The group is looking to put another order in for 50# sacks of stuff. Need to see what I should order, if anything. We are pretty well stocked and space is getting tight. May get something to put under the beds, though. 

The local bulk food store had a deal where you could buy a $20 gift card for $10 through the local paper's website. I bought one and it becomes active tomorrow. So I need to work out that list, too.

ETA: DH came home and surprised me. He bought me a video....Deer and Big Game Processing Vol 1. Apparently, he picked it up last week when he was out of town for the day for work....which took him right past our favorite outdoor store. That wasn't the biggest surprise, though. The fact that he bought it to give to me today was! 20 yrs ago tonight we went out on our first date! I knew it was a Friday night in early April, but had no idea what the date was. He remembered!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Tornado's all over the place. We barely made it to cover. Funnel was rain wrapped.
Caught in a ton of hail and rain.....but, we were able to shelter. No damage on the farm-Thank Goodness!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Tornado's all over the place. We barely made it to cover. Funnel was rain wrapped.
> Caught in a ton of hail and rain.....but, we were able to shelter. No damage on the farm-Thank Goodness!!



Glad all is well, so far. Stay safe! Hope this all dies down when it gets dark, if not sooner.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yikes, TDD! Stay safe, friend.
Jen, I love the meatloaf cupcakes - I guess you could say you not only made a neat memory, but a meat one, too, lol. <ducking from the rotten tomatoes - I know it was a really bad pun>
LFG - sounds like a great time on the farm and wonderful finds!
RF - even with 2 good legs, I wouldn't want to bet on outrunning a big cat. I'd be so on alert. 

Y'all made me feel a lot better about turning on the dish again. I guess there are a lot of us that enjoy a little TV time.  I'm looking forward to watching the new Doomsday Preppers episode tonight. I haven't found the DD Bunker show yet.

I totally scored on 5 gallon buckets at the transfer station...they are from oil, so will need a ton of cleaning, but will be okay for collecting laundry washing rain water. I totally filled the back end of the SUV. Haven't made a total count yet, but I have to have at least a few dozen, including lids with pour spouts. Now I just need time and dry weather to clean them. There were even more there that I didn't have room for.

The Prep To-Do List is up...what's on your list this month?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I had an early morning at the shooting range just south of Arl.Tx......We were at an outdoors range and noticed the yukkie sky...gathered up to leave....but the storm caught us. It was loud, scarey, and dark! The rough weather came sooner than the forcasters had said.....imagine that. But we are good...could have been a lot worse. 
Hubs was home, but a seperate cell was headed right for us. It disapated and skipped over just dousing us with extremely heavy rain. He said all the animals were FREAKED! 
I'm sure they were...I know I was. What an afternoon!

MGM - Doomsday Bunkers comes on Wednesday night on The Discovery Channel. Right after Sons of Guns.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, TDD! I'll look for it tomorrow night. Getting ready to catch the season finale of DDP right now, while doing laundry in between cloudbursts this evening.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - A good washing with "Dawn" and hot water, will clean those buckets up lickity-split!
It's quite cool this morning here, But, we had a quiet night.
There is a lot of damage around the area...Al Roker is in town to cover the carnage.

I have an event to cater today.....


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD--glad to know that you and yours are all ok. Watching live video of the tornados was scary enough. Do hope some of the rain tracks east though as we could really use it....odd how you can get 5" one week and two weeks later long for rain! Cooled to the 60's here so will take advantage and work in ghouse transplanting peppers.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well with the wild weather yesterday in Texas with Tornadoes, I am currently watching it snow outside here on the hilltop at 3 pm in the afternoon and it is 32 degrees at the moment/ with a predicted low of 26 degrees for tonight. It makes me glad that I was able to get back up the hill, after my appointment and stopping for a few grocery items this morning. Now I am ready to stay home with the gate closed, till at least next Monday... Then I will be looking at the marked down Easter Candy, the day after the holiday!

In case a tree comes down across the power lines due to the wet snow and we loose electrical power up here, I have several batteries on chargers for my portable scanners, hand held ham radios, and such - just so I wont need to fire up one of the generators. At least the chest freezer is on the back porch. So with it being cold enough outside to snow, I wont have to worry about the freezer thawing out due to no power.

Last night we had thunderstorms here with heavy sideways rain, and my cat was running for cover when the house was shaking from the loud booms..... But I did not see any flashes from lightening, even though I unhooked my radios from the high wire antennas, that are strung up between the trees.

TDD - It was hailing here this morning as I left at 9 am, but I imagine it was not as intense as what you went thru!!!!

Today I pulled a 13 pound turkey out of the chest freezer to thaw for Easter dinner. So I'll be making up several tupperware containers of turkey, stuffing, potatoes, gravy, and such from all of the leftovers for meals later on.

In looking at the satellite TV guide, I did not see a listing tonight (Wednesday) for "Doomsday Bunkers".. Just the listing on the Discovery Channel for "Sons of Guns" and then "American Guns" following it..

MGM - yeah those big predators kitties might be around, and with this snowfall, I may go out and see if I can find some mountain lion tracks. In the past I have found where they ambushed a deer and left parts of the carcass (hooves, stomach, and some of the rib cage) on the upper part of the property. 

The world's dumbest deer is starting to grow a new set of antlers - currently he's a 'button buck', but he seems to want to be around the house even when I am playing loud and obnoxious rock-n-roll music. I guess that my other neighbors that have dogs and who have the bears come and visit their trash cans on a regular basis because they listen to classical music and play the piano - maybe 'yogi the bear' is not used to Led Zeppelin and ZZ Top being played at a loud volume... Well that and I don't leave my household trash piled up in several trash cans for a long period of time, which is like a Mickey D's drive-thru for the local Black Bears. I have seen the damage that black bear(s) can cause in trying to get at some smelly 'goodies'.. Destroyed vehicles, broken windows on outbuildings, and even a shed door ripped off of it's hinges!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, RF, I looked, but the Doomsday Bunker show isn't listed for tonight. Maybe next week. I enjoyed the so-called season finale of DDP last night, but then they said there was a new episode next week!? WTHeck? We are cold and wet here, too. It was coming down mixed snow and rain today while I was getting my hay delivered. Not quite as cold as you, as we only got to 32 briefly during the night, but it FEELS so much colder when you are getting soaked in it, or dipping your hands in freezing cold wash water!

TDD, yup, that's what I use to clean oily buckets, too! I just don't want to put it in the septic system and am waiting for a bit warmer weather to work on them. I counted them up and I think I have 40 buckets and about 30 lids for them. I'm thinking about driving back to the transfer station to see if the rest are still there. There were at least a dozen more buckets and a bunch more lids, but by now, they could be gone or buried too deeply in trash to be snagged. I'm sure glad you made it through all the storms...I was looking at the coverage this morning. Wow, just wow!

Today's preps were taking delivery of a load of hay, cleaning a batch of storage containers (trash picked), getting more leftovers processed for the freezer or made into dog food, grinding more chicken feed pellets into chick mash, and doing the usual dishes and laundry before starting my next stretch of nights. Didn't get much else done, though.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We have chicks due to hatch next Tuesday. This is a 1 year old hens first attempt at hatching so I hope she's successful. Her mother is our usual broody hen so I think she'll do okay. 
We added a boxer pup to our household. I've been wanting one a long time and we keep having strange folks knock on our door asking to use the phone during the day and at night. Week before last we had two in one week so dh agreed to get the pup. He asked me what I expect a dog to do in that situation and I told him all the dog needs to do is give me a couple seconds of warning so I can get prepared for whatever might come through that door. I do not open the door to strangers but I still like the idea of having an advance warning system. We bought a young pup so he can grow up with the kiddos and form a good, loving bond with them. We hope to take him with us whenever we can so he's socialized well but understands who his family is. 

Funds are tight this month so I'm trying to sell some things online to raise up some food storage funds. We will be eating out of our pantry quite a bit this month so it will be a good time to make a list of what I need to restock.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Staring to pick-up curriculum for next school year. I've mapped out what we need...now I'm watching prices. Found a few deals so far.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I didn't get home from my Catering Event unil late...so, I only caught the American Guns show...I had seen that episode. But, I missed Doomsday Bunkers.

MGM - I don't recommend being caught in an auto...in such wild weather. It really barreled in out of no where. We were very lucky.
My Mil in in the hospital...they moved all the patients to the basement for 3.5 hours. The storms were "train-ing) One after the other, after the other.
There are questions being raised, as to why we wern't given more warning,

I am going to Cabela's later. And , we had to re-schedule the feed delivery....because of the storms.
My Cuz called and said he order 25lbs of "FreezeDried" corn and paid $175.00. I was like WHAAAAAT???? 
He is going to the range with me this week.......I gotta get him to "tap the brakes", on some of the hype, he is reading.....Good GRIEF!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got my order from Honeyville and got it stored in my "pantry". Good exercise going up and down the steps! I'm planning to order again next time they have a good % off sale. 

We are supposed to have frost the next few nights. All my tulips are blooming so I guess I'll lose those and my mother's day peony is fully budded as is our cherry tree. Crazy weather. Too warm all winter, too dry since last June, way too warm way too early this spring. 

We are planning to plant potatoes on Good Friday. Its supposed to rain Friday night so that afternoon will be the ideal time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Had to go to Kinko's to fax a bunch of stuff.....Drove behind the store and in and around the dumpster was 20 mattress boxes and the dessicants! Oh,how I love to find really big cardboard! 
DH picked up a good bit of ammo with his reward points.
I went by the Feed Store and looked wistfully at all the cuteness of those baby animals and birds.
Picked up dog food and rescheldued feed delivery.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH put a new faucet on my kitchen sink. Old ones been leaking for year due to us having a roll around dishwasher. Got rid of the dishwasher a few years ago, but never "fixed" the sink. I finally get to let my dishcloth dry between dish washings, now. We have been using it to funnel the water into the sink....which only worked about 1/3 of the time.

Went to the range and shot our "new" Mosin Nagant. Not thrilled DH bought it, only because he wiped out the checking account to do it (no it wasn't priced high....I just paid a bunch of extra bills this month). So we are stuck using credit cards till payday (Friday). Not a big deal, we pay it off every month...I just hate using the thing (and DH is too good at pulling it out of his wallet, instead of saving up the cash). We were planning to get one, just not 2 weeks after buying the handgun :flame: (IE same pay period!)

Got some "work" done toward next school year. I have our paper work about 90% complete to send in at the end of summer to keep homeschooling. I like to do it over Spring Break each year, to the point of obsession, lol. That way I can spend the summer looking for deals on curriculum since I've mapped out what we are doing.

While making dinner I ran across some garlic that was starting to sprout. So I took it out to the garden and planted it. With all the garlic we go through I really need to start growing it. No vampires are willing to get withing a mile of us,


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Took a stroll threw my newly planted garden ( last sat) OMG EVERYTHING is popping thru the dirt!! LET the growing season begin!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WHOO HOO today hit a mega meat sale and got stocked all up!! 10 Lb smoked bacon for 12.99 (shoulda got 2) pork butts for .99 lb , ground beef 1.79 #!!! then cheese sliced a 3# block ( normally $8-10) 6.99... Plus we have a "deal" around here called Pick 5 (5 pkgs of meats/items for 19.99) well this store had them on sale for 18.99 Yeah not a huge sale but a dolla is a dolla!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Planted 9 rows of potatoes on Good Friday. Dh's grandfather would only plant potatoes on Good Friday. We're more flexible but this year it was the perfect day. I also planted peas and beets. Today I went thru my information on drying food to be sure I had information for dehydrating potatoes (9 rows for 2 people is going to mean a large excess if we have a good year). We store potatoes but they don't stay good all winter and we don't like them frozen or canned. 

Dh picked up several more buckets and I got them washed up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - Dang girlie! I am very envious! We never have those kinda sales. 
I was just telling dh, we need to get a side of beef and some pork from the Meat Market.

We went back to Cabela's....I bought a tall commercial dehydrator display! I got 10% off, 'cause it was the only one they had. I also picked up another meat smoker. We looked at the goodies in the gun area....Hubs found a rifle he thinks he wants....and of course, I had to stock up on my target ammo.
We are going to plow under the potato's....they definately got tooooo much water.
The warmer weather veggies are going in the ground soon. The weather channel says we have a full week of rain coming up.....I can hardly believe it....after the drought we faced last year...who would of thunk it?

I also just ordered the Deal of the Day from MPS. 120 servings of freeze dried vegs and 120 servings of freeze dried fruit on closeout!!!...... 25 year shelf life. .......That was a heck of a deal!!!

Everyone have a Happy Easter Bunny!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Planted 50 strawberry plants and 3 yellow raspberry vines.
Also added a few more canned goods and ramon noodles to the food storage. Hoping to start a few herbs in containers this month too.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

In the past couple of weeks we've planted a small orchard of semi dwarf fruit trees. Still have to go and purchase drip lines and extend them to all the new trees. Yesterday DH dug two trenches and we put in 20 asparagus crowns. Today we hope to get blueberries, raspberries and blackberries planted. We've got 50 strawberry plants in the refrigerator, so need to get those planted in the next few days. Then we go back to picking up downed limbs and cleaning up leaves from last fall and getting those to the burn pile. Our 'to do' list is a bit overwhelming right now!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy Easter, everyone.  You've been busy!

TDD, I LOVE finding those mattress boxes. I got a bunch of them last year and dozens of dessicant packs. If my truck ever finishes getting repaired, I'll have to do a scrounging run past the hotels in the area and see if they are remodeling. That's where I got them all last year.

Looks like the sun is going to be out for most of the day, at least, so after I rock a baby for a bit, I'll be working outside. I have a lot of buckets to wash, and I'd like to work on the garden a bit, or the woods if I decide to cut firewood or clean up brush. Something to get me outside and moving, anyway.

I got my mung beans for sprouting in the mail from Gardens Alive. No sign of the strawberry plants, though. I need to work up a fresh bed for them anyway, so I don't mind if they wait a bit. I still need to plant my fruit trees, too, before they break dormancy. I have 4 that I bought at Costco in February (iirc) - a Honeycrisp apple, Frost peach, FlavorTop nectarine, and another one I can't think of at the moment. Another peach, I think...I'll have to look when I get home today (stayed after work to use the internet with my laptop..much easier to post on it than on my phone). I'm also hoping against hope that my trees planted last year survived. A few of them look iffy. They are all just starting to break dormancy, so I'll know soon enough.

Has anyone here tried growing mung beans in the PacNW or know onyone who has? I bought the sprout seeds intending to plant some and grow my own sprouting seeds, but haven't had the chance to research what growing conditions they need, etc.

My chicks are feathering nicely already. I need to spend more time handling them - they panic when the lid is taken off their aquarium home or if I walk too close to them. Speckled Sussex are reportedly friendly chickens in general, but so far, they just think I'm a predator out to swoop down and grab them.  I'm looking forward to seeing if the Cuckoo Marans eggs are really as dark as the pics I've seen.

Last night was the last night the cafeteria was open during the night at the hospital. No more free leftovers, unless there is some way to make a deal with the staff that closes the cafeteria at 7:30pm. That's too busy a time for me to go down and pick up the scraps then, but they are there doing patient meals until midnight, I think, so maybe I could arrange to come down before they totally close. I'll have to play it by ear on that one. This week's haul included a gallon of potato soup and about a pound of ham slices in their juices last night, plus a gallon bucket of scrambled eggs and broth from the sausage patties (but no sausage) - Russell will love the eggs. It was homemade chicken noodle soup, waffle fries, baked beans and a gallon ziploc bag of boneless fried chicken the night before, steamed red new potatoes in the jackets, chicken cordon bleu and 3/4 gallon of chicken gravy the night before that. My freezer is stuffed with people goodies, the chickens love baked beans, and Russell, The Muttley Wonder is turning into a butterball. He's not happy at the prospect of eating kibble again. I've been trying to convince him, but he just gives me the sad eyes, lol.

I stopped at the local bakery and left my name - they will call me when they have buckets to give away.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I saw a hotel getting new furnishings, yesterday.(3 Semi's full) Big Cardboard heaven...... I was going back there today....However...It is raining cats and dogs...again. GRRRRR!

My friend and I have put together another LDS order.... we are headed over there this coming week.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I got almost all the rest of my potatoes planted yesterday. All my goats kidded this past week, so I got them tattooed and disbudded yesterday also, so we have milk again, yay!

My brother called me this morning and said he found at a yard sale two days ago, a laundry basket and a diaper box full of 18 mo to 1 yr baby clothes (wife is due in august). He paid 15$ for the whole lot. When he got home, they laid out 30 complete outfits and 70 some individual clothing pieces, some with tags still on them. Score for my brother!:goodjob:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

As expected had light frost at the full moon Friday but no problems. We are on top of steep hill which helps,to. Orchard had already finished blooming and is fine wit heavy crops of everything set. Nothing bothered in garden though I know of silly folks around here who actually had tomatoes/peppers out and lost them. Long time gardening experience at this site tells me not to plant these until the end of April no matter how tempting the weather! Early planted peppers will sulk and never produce as much if you try to rush them in before really warm weather. 

Busy keeping up with transplanting in the greenhouse. Sure enjoing my much larger growing area. Green beans,peas, early purple pole beans, cabbages, pac choi,spinach,lettuce,beets up. Looking like a real garden. Here it is April 9th and I have bachelor buttons and snapdragons blooming in my garden!!!! Knew snaps could winter over in mild areas but this is the first time mine did. Pa finally got a new blade for mower when he discovered the belts were getting ready to break. Actually mowing instead of chawing off the grass so looks nice around here now. I like short grass when the snakes are coming out!

My Jersey is looking like a lake freighter...due in 8 weeks. Still looking for a couple of feeder lambs. Had a guy with Katadins but-lucky for him-he had all ewe lambs. So a couple of other leads he gave us will call if they have some rams. 

Had a delicious ham yesterday so put on a huge pot of split pea soup to can later. Sure handy to have on a busy day. The inventor of the crockpot is my hero. Use mine almost daily once the weather is nice and we are rarely in the house.

My kitten babies are toddling around now. Their mama is ultra attentive although leaving a mouse in their bed didn't exactly please me....guess she wants them to start early. They will be super hunters if their mom passes on her talent. Rarely a day passes I don't see her with a rat or mouse.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:bouncy:Went by local WM.....got Easter snackies for 75% off.
Proceeded to the garden area..... and much to my surprise were Tangerine, Mandarin Orange, and Blood Orange trees also 75% off. I grabbed 3.....cause I was in my car and not the truck. Draggin dh back with me to get apple and peach, pear and apricot trees (PDQ)

Oh, and I picked up a big bunch of 20cent seeds.

My friend and I are going to LDS pantry tomorrow a.m..
I opened 2/ 55 gal barrels to air out before I store in them.

We are donating some unused furniture and various household items to some of the Tornado victims. I drove over there to see where we could drop off things. I'll send a good sized load overe there, tomorrow.
Sun is finally out today, but we have a chance of rain all week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, last few days have been a blur - but that's holidays for you, lol.

Went up to the BIG city today to my parents. Helped them sort and pack up more. They have nibbles on their house, but no big bites, yet. They live across the street from a college, so they are checking with all the local landlords before they go the realtor route.

Our church is getting ready to have their rummage sale, so we filled my car with things for that. My folks have already brought down2 van loads, lol. Did acquire some useful things that won't got to the sale. About 10-12 blue glass canning jars (with some glass lids!!). Not sure I'll can in them, but they sure are pretty for other things. 2 1/2 blocks of canning wax. Won't can with it, but we are low on wax that we use for other things so it's a big help. (also drags me down memory lane as these ar the same blocks she had and used when I was a kid) All the Lego's came here....kids don't need as much "to do" there now. 

My folks are Costco members, so they took us there. They don't buy in bulk but mom got such a deal on her hearing aids and eyeglasses that they more then re-cooped their membership (plus they went with the more expensive membership, so they get cash back money) Their Costco is my closest one, and at 1 1/2 away, we aren't joining. BUT I did pick up some things, mostly little stuff since my car was already full. I'm eying a 50# sack of rice, though, on my next trip!

My mom started about 40 tomato plants back before they decided to sell and move closer. So, I peeked at those as they are coming to my house next trip. I'll be giving away tomato plants in May like people give away zucchini in July-Aug!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I spent some time organizing my pantry and H&B supplies. Found a few more holes to fill next time I go shopping. It officially costs me $16 for each trip to work/town, so I'm not making extra trips. All errands get run on work days.

I also spent time working in the woods today, piling brush, stacking up logs (small ones) for sawing, raking off more salal sticks and other small stuff. It was pretty nice out, but muggy. I'll try to get out there tomorrow morning as it's supposed to start raining again tomorrow afternoon or evening.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - I do get medical travel mileage reimbursement, so I don't make any extra trips to town either! I run my errands, after my industrial medical appointments.. More so since gas was $4.45 a gallon for 87 octane regular unleaded today, when I filled up my small 4X4... Now if only the GSA (Federal Government - General Services Administration) would only increase our medical travel mileage allowance per mile!

TDD - Gee, and I found Easter goodies at only 50% off at Walgreen's today. So I now have a couple of metal popcorn tins full of chocolate bribes, for the neighbors here on the hilltop. Currently they are getting Halloween goodies, when I go up to their place. Gotta keep rotating those items placed in storage!

Also today, I started on my 'good deed' in helping one of my neighbors take care of one of their childhood friend's elderly mom. This afternoon I took her shopping, and looked at her yard, which also needs lawn care in the near future. I am stepping in, while the usual helpers are out of town for a while. That and I am on 'animal patrol' later this week for a few days, for my other neighbors - so I'll be bringing "room service" to the 4 legged thundering herd/ my fan club. At least I get to enjoy the attention of all of those animals without the Vet/ feed bills. Sometimes they are sooooo happy to see me, that I am afraid that there may be an animal mugging while they are in a 'feeding frenzy'! Then I come home and I am nasally interrogated by my cat (the Queen of the Hilltop), and she admonishes me for spending time with those common animals!

Well the weather prediction here is rain for the next 5 days at least, so I am still watching the grass grow even taller around the house. That may be what is bringing in the world's dumbest deer so close to the house. Once it stops raining and begins to dry out up here, I will commence to doing battle with the vegetation using my internal combustion power equipment.

Yet with all of the rain, at least there is no further talk of the area possibly having a 'drought' this summer. I know that the seeps and spring here on the property are flowing with an abundence of ground water at the moment. So much so, that I am reluctant to drive on any of the side roads on the property up here - I don't want to leave huge ruts in the roads. Even with them having a gravel base and plenty of culverts to divert the water. Eventually I would have to go and repair any bad patches/ huge ruts in the old logging roads, that I would cause.

On Easter Sunday I did roast a turkey, which pleased my cat! She hates beef in any form, and was besides herself while I was cooking that 'large chicken' for several hours. Needless to say, we both had our fill of poultry (again) for dinner tonight. Tomorrow I will make up tupperware containers of 'turkey dinners', and put them into the chest freezer for future consumption - for when I am hurting and don't feel like cooking a meal from scratch.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Off to LDS pantry early this morn.
Dh & I went back and bought 6 each, peach, pear,apricot, plum, pear trees. Now we have lots of holes to dig.....At least the ground is soft....well muddy.
More rain coming today....I am grateful for the rain.....but,it is really playing havoc with my gardening endeavors!

RF -I'm not going to waive off the Drought here...just yet....This is Texas....The firey sun will come to visit us for months on end.

I am not running around needlessly either, gas is 4.19 here..... the big vehicles don't get the best mileage!

I spent quite a bit of time last night, watching Patriot nurse.com. I am really trying to get a handle on the medical end of preparing. ( Not just band-aids and general boo boo stuff) She has terriffic info and insight. I really like her.



******Later in the day*******

Back from LDS....lots of stuff to put up.
Went to the barn and rolled 2 nice 50 gallon barrels up here. They are soaking in a heavy bleach and sunshine water bath right now. 
I have "5 gallon bucket-itis", I am trying to find larger storage containers, before those buckets take over.
I have planted all the citrus trees and put Nastursims around the rim of the big pots.

Pulled a few weeds in the garden...tooo wet to go very far in.....
Made a date to go to the shooting range during "Happy Hour " tomorrow.
The rain has not materialized yet today YES! It felt good to be in the sun for a bit.

My TV listings say a NEW episode of Doomsday Preppers tonight. Check you local listings!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Potatoes and onions were planted yesterday. Baby chicks hatched last night and this morning. Momma chicken is crazy mean but is doing a good job taking care of the babies. Hope to have at least two hens to keep young layers going in the flock. I only have two 3 year old hens, 2 two year old hens, 1 one year old hen, and one hen that I have no idea how old she is as she was given to us to go with our Barnevelder rooster in hopes of hatching some pure bred Barnevelders. Keeping at least a few new hens each year keeps the egg laying going even though the older ones are still laying well and I have no complaints about their performance :goodjob:.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know about ya'll... but, I thought last night Pepper's was pretty good. Not so far out there. Except for maybe the fully stocked sailboat still being in the water untouched after 60days.......NOT!!

And the bird flu gal definately needs to lose the high heels!

I got a new U-Line catalogue...they have Gamma lids for $7, in lots of 12.
I got some Mylar" pouches" as they call them at LDS, They are really thick and tough! Gallon size. Wish they had bigger ones.

Dh's Cuz is still going" no holds barred" on his prepping. Yep, I created a Monster!
The friend that went with me yesterday, has done limited prepping, but really wants to do more. I told her I would help her get it all packaged and stored. She has been out of work and is trying really hard. I have to give her credit...at least she is not just sitting back on her laurels, waiting for a life boat to come by and save her. 

We gave her a "rain barrel" Dh had made, and one for storage. She has a couple of 5 gal buckets. I am going by the BBQ place and get her a few more.

She has some seedlings started... but no place really to plant. I told her,she could use an area here... If she promised to tend it, like she should.......She said she'd help me in return. Sounded like a deal. 
When I told DH, he said, we'd let her garden over at my MIL......MIL no longer can do it and there is a good area there. She will have to give Mil a few veggies and catch as much rain water as she can for water. Problem solved.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

More school books on order for next year. One that I ordered to use with our US history looks to be more advanced then I was guessing it was. On the up side it's a semester long look at the Constitution, the history behind it, etc. Looks like a great text for Government when the kiddos are a bit older. Started reading the first chapter, I think I'll need to hold off till 10 grade at least (DS will be 8th). BUT I'll keep reading and glean some things from it to use next year.

Went to a "thing" last night about raising teens. Two of my girlfriends and I used it as a mom's night out. It was very good! I wasn't too scared of this journey we are starting....but it's even less scarey now 

So my preps for the day are not the normal - put it on a shelf preps, but they are preps none the less. I'm taking a bit of a break from the put it on the shelf preps. I'm comfortable with where we are so it's time to sit back and rejuvenate a bit. DH did order is B-day present from his father and me (FIL wants to pay 1/2....since he knows he'll benefit, too). He's getting a re-loading set up for 9mm....should be in next week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Worked outside most of the day.....scrubbed barrels, weeded in garden, planting a few things.

Just got back from "Happy Hour", at the shooting gallery. My friend and I,really shot well! (RF)- You would be proud of me!!!
We celebrated with a Frappachino when we were thru.

Jen- with as much ammo as I am burning thru, with all my practice.....I may need to learn how to reload, too.

We shot my SpringfieldXD 9 mil, 380 Beretta, and the new Ruger 9 mil. I am thinking the Ruger is not necessarily a range gun. The trigger pull is waaay different and it breaks my concentration. Plus, that sucker has a kick and a half!! 

My MPS order should be here......but not yet. I am anxious for it to get here.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Tdd I agree about the sailboat... I told hubby that was a big dream on their part!

Today we were cleaning up around yard (still some from the ice storm of 09)..trimming bushes and trees ect ...planted some flowers a friend dropped off for me...much to hubby's chagrin. Cuz he has to weed whack lol..... tomorrow we are working on the storm room... had dreams of a middle of night tornado and rushing kids to room..... 

went and looked in room and apparently. Kids removed all chairs and cleared room to play in...uggg so going to get water and 72 hrs food in there..plus comfy stuff to sit on (cement block room in basement that used to be a coal room)
Tdd told ya that 9mm will kick like a mule.... I'm working to save up my swagbucks to get me a gtm purse!

Ohhhh we also picked 3 broody hens and our one rooster and put them in w goats to get baby chicks...plus eat bugs and grass goats won't eat....starting to look like a mini farm lol

Pray the frost dont hit us....my whole garden is up! Gonna get up b4 sun up and water garden in case!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - Yes you did! You did say she would pack a wah-loop!  I still like her a lot, I'm just not gonna target practice with her. When I take my advanced tatical class, I'm gonna use her then.....I think.

I really, really like my Springfield XD.....it is so smooth....does not kick much, and I feel like it is just part of my arm, when it is in my hand. I am super accurate with it.:flameproofundies:

Those Gun Toten Mama purses are waaaaay too cool! I really like them. They don't show the imprint of the holster on the outside of the bag. And, you can get to it quickly. I'd shoot thru the purse if I had to! Plus they have cable sewn into the handles, to make them slash resistant. Super well made out of quality leather. And.....They are pretty!!!!!

We are still cleaning up storm damaged limbs, etc., also.:smack
Yes, PLEASE get your shelter ready...I think it is going to be a rough storm year. I don't want to go thru another scenario, like I did last week.:run:
Fingers crossed for the Frost!!!



Hey, I just checked...GTM is having a sale!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen- with as much ammo as I am burning thru, with all my practice.....I may need to learn how to reload, too.


It's not that hard to do, well at least shotgun isn't, and ...well...sort of addictive, lol. I can sit there and fire up the re-loading computer and listen to our favorite internet radio station and re-load away. DH is an engineer...so we have to record everything (read that as EACH round!!) for quality purposes :grumble:. He re purposed one of our old desktops. It's a nice break from reality (and I keep the speakers on loud enough I cant hear the kids upstairs, lol)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I totally agree that the sailboat would be either gutted or gone in 60 days. They would need to forget about the safe room and go sraight to the boat if they want it to be there. Also, there are a lot of boats on Puget Sound. Just because they think it's uninhabited now doesn't mean none of the millions living in the Greater Seatle area haven't also targetted "your" island as "their" island! They really need to think it through a little more. On the other hand, you have to admire the sheer amount of work done to make the safe room under the garage. Of course all the neighbors know about it after seeing it on the show.

Haven't done much over the last couple days. Just working on rearranging and dusting preps. The rain hit earlier than forecast, so I've been mostly inside. Next week, there may be hope for sunshine...


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...do you think U-line has good prices? Somehow I got a catalog in the mail and noted they had all types of gloves/masks and alot of other things you might want to prep. 

Down to 27 here this am...but no actual frost on our mountaintop. Greenhouse stayed 52overnight. We haven't even had a heater in there this year with this odd weather. Neighbors have already started calling to see if I have plants now that they've noticed the new greenhouse up. I usually give plants away and it comes back to me in other ways. Same as when Pa works up gardens for neighbors. We are lucky to have good neighbors here. 

First batch of corn sprouted so will plant today. Green beans up. Both DIL's wanting to can this year and already bought their jars so guess that means they are serious! Son has started re-loading. He and some of his Army buds go to shooting matches which can get expensive. His FIL taught him how. He was here this weekend taking inventory of the ammo he has stashed here. Since he and wife(medic)are Army they are in charge of protection. DIL going to Guatemala this Sat. for two weeks of Army training. Already did Iraq tour,too.

Just bought and read in a night The Jakarta Pandemic.....made me feel anxious! The quarantining part would be easy as we are such hermits!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - They have good prices on certain things. Like everyone else. They do have N95Masks, gloves, etc. I have bought some of their White barrels for food storage and they also have a smaller 30 gal size. They have Mylar, Desiccants, all manner of sealing irons, etc. We have one local...I just place an order and pick it up the same day.
It is all "Industerial" kind of stuff... so it is pretty heavy duty stuff. My Dh uses them quite often for things he needs in his business.

Finally, I found a sale on meat. I bought 80lbs of 97% lean Gr. beef for 1.67lb. 40 lbs of pork loin 1.83 lb. 40 1lb bricks of Velveeta for .99 each. 11 Bags of Kettle chips various flavors...25cents each. 
I have to go vac pak all that meat!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Chicken breasts were .99/lb today unadvertised special so bought 20# to make chicken soup. Also pork loin roasts were finally reasonable so put one in the crockpot with onions and homemade saurkraut. Easy supper and good leftovers. Also stocked up on Benadryl,Immodium,Zantac,Tums...generics in the bottles at Walmart are way cheaper. Been watching alot of Patriot Nurse on YouTube. Got the rest of the items I wanted for a tornado preparedness tote in the nasty cellar. Tornado is gonna have to be heading right straight at me to go there wirh the spiders and snakes though!

Well, 27 degrees killed my first small patch of beans...I plant some every year way early and 3 out of 5 years it works out but didn't listen to the weather last night. Oh well. Dog had already gotten in there and mashed half of them anyhow. Also looks to have zapped my first two rows of potatoes even though they were heavily mulched with straw. Guess I should have run out and watered them. Sprung for two more 50' lengths of the no-kink hose so can reach both gardens easily to use the soaker hose. If I plan for another drought maybe it won't happen?? Still only 57 here.
Thanks

Thanks TDD. Think I'll try an order with Uline. Not much choice for shopping here in the boonies so have to do majority online.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ground Beef all vac-packed and in the freezer. Man, I am so glad I bought that Weston Pro 2300 Sealer. Now, I have to reorder bags...AGAIN!
Mutti, I LOVE watching Patriot Nurse.....she is full of info and so far....spot on. I am trying to get the heavy duty side of medical put together. She is helping me a great deal.
I still have a ton of LDS stuff to package and store.
Mutti - U line also has some pretty good looking First aid kits...hop on line they have lots of prep type stuff. The Gamma lids are the cheapest. I can find around here.
Maybe we can talk Nurse MGM into guiding us to good medical stuff.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out yard sale-ing today looking for good deals to put back. Found a pair of Pointer Brand overalls for $4 in great shape. I figure as many good pairs of overalls I can find the better. Should save some staining and wear on my jeans and t-shirts.

Ordered some more seeds from MPS as well as the edible wild foods playing cards. Shouldn't need to buy any more seeds this year though I'm always looking for great deals on seeds to put back.

Dh had me order the parts to hopefully put a Geo that he bought and it doesn't run back on the road. Should save gas and give us another 4wd.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My Patriot Supply 25 yrs Freeze Dried Vegetable and Fruit buckets just got here!!!:bouncy:
They are in their resting place!!:flameproofundies:

My friend and I are going to make a bunch of Pasta's tomorrow. We are going to use some of the eggs I brought home from my Iron Chef experience! We will see if that mineral oil is doing it's job.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well started on storm room...payday I need to get some medical stuff for sure!
Im worried I won't have snuff but working on it!

Saving for purse lol hope a sale is around when I have the $$$.

Hubby cleaned the gutters in anticipation of rain (helicopters were filling them)...tom is fishing!!!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Jen - I can relate to your DH making notes on those reloading details.. Think of it being like - "writing on the lid of each and every mason jar/ with the date and contents of what is inside". Even us Biologist/ Brainaic types, carry a 'write in the rain' notebook and mechanical pencil with us most of the time. I imagine when I get around to reloading ammunition, I'll take reams of info/ notes on the different combinations of components for each caliber that I use.

TDD - I bet you are becoming quite proficient in the use of your firearms. 
Now is time to think about and expand your training while firing when moving backwards trying get away from a threat, moving on a diagonal (45 degrees) line, firing with your non-dominant hand, etc.. I try to fire off a magazine worth of ammo on each of those scenarios and a few others, when I do a full day of shootin' up here.

All because the big bad (fill in the blank ___________), will not be standing stationary, be right in front of you, or let you take your time with shot placement. 

gb - if you get medical supplies such as 4X4's or other sized gauze pads, gauze bandages, and such wound care items - they will store forever if placed in a seal-a-meal/ foodsaver bag. That is how I stored all of my extras, that were accumilated from when I had my surgeries.

Last night it snowed again up here, along with rain and thunder as another weather front moved thru!! The overnight low temp was 28 degrees on my thermometer, and we had just under 2 inches total of snow on the ground. Currently it is melting off making everything up here a nice soggy/ muddy mixture, which ensures that besides getting more firewood on the porch, no outdoor chores will get done. When even I start sinking into the lawn crossing from the gravel driveway, and my footprints leave ruts - it is a good day to be inside. I did loose a few good sized fruit tree limbs that were covered in blooms, to wind/ snow damage last night.

Yet I do have to be room service for the neighbor's animals, and today they expect to stay inside their dwellings where it is warm and dry! At least I wasn't mugged (greeted) by a bunch of them critters, as I was getting out of my vehicle this morning. They all wanted 'breakfast in bed', for some reason! Today's weather forecast is 100% rain, and another chance of snow for tonight. Oh goodie! Well at least we did not have any veggie starts outside in the cold frames yet!

Besides Monday's the day after Easter goodie bargains, I haven't done any shopping this week. 
I am home until next Monday, so I'll be going thru the cabinets and do a 'use what is the oldest' menu for this weekend's meals. I do have some eggs, milk, and cheese (nope it's not any of that there "swill" cheese/ it's pepper jack) that needs to be used before they go over to 'the dark side'. Hummmm, cheesy scalloped potatoes may be on tonight's menu as a side dish. Or I could open a can of spam and add chunks of spam to the dish to make it a main dish item, as the recent Spam TV commercials would have their animated spokesman "Sir Can-A-Lot" suggesting from somewhere in my kitchen. Then the next day, I could use the rest of the can of Spam as one of many toppings on a pizza.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - You had me at Cheesy scalloped potato's!!!:spinsmiley:
I have already signed up for aggressive defense weapons training, and a tatical weapons class after that completes! I may be small.....but, I'm fiesty!gre:!
I actually drew a round of applause at the range for the pattern I shot in Center target!! awwwwwshucks!! (head hung low, kicks toe of shoe in the dirt)' "Twernt nothin!" LOL!!:cowboy:

I bought some 12 gage slugs for our Saiga 12. I wouldn't want one of those things coming at me! Lawd-amercy!!!

Helped my Friend vac pack 300lbs of rice today. We got it done.....decided we'd work on some of the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

GB--we like to let the "helicopters" spout into little trees, take a pic of them lined up in the eavestroughs and then clean...they look cool! Doesn't take much to entertain us. The elm seeds are much more annoying--little round thin pieces that stick to everything. And the bag worms this year are awful....munching on everything and we've burnt out many nests. See 'em all up and down the road...that's ok but they aren't gonna eat my trees/shrubs and especially my heritage roses!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went looking for supplies at yard sales again today. Found a model g-777 alaskan small log mill in a free pile. The bracket that holds the saw in place is rusted but I'm hoping dh can clean it up and use it. I wasn't sure what it was when I saw it laying there but when I saw log mill on it I went ahead and got it. I checked online and it looks complete just needing some serious clean up on the saw bracket. The other parts are apparently aluminum and perfect. Also bought a bucket of roofing nails at the same sale for $3. Dh has given me instructions to always pick up buckets and boxes of nails or screws whenever I see them cheap. Also bought a utility belt with a bunch of little tool type holsters on it for $1. I love finding prep items while out junkin'!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well got med supplies for storm room and loaded house one.. next garage and hubbys truck (carpenter = must have supplies).. we went fishing (need more weights and hooks) didnt get but 2 blue gill but refreshed my fillet skills lol....we also got the $5acebrights reward so i decided from now on im gonna get a case of jars w it every time! Then im getting half off and getting more jars! Also hit their clearance section..got 2 shelves for $5 so hubby installing in storm room... today is defrag pc dag.. well i ended up formatting and starting over (dont worry stuff stored on external hdd) soooo long process between loads of laundry (need to make another 5gal soap)... on my phone lol...spring break ends sunday.. so back to work and then school/work out in 5 more weeks whoooooo hooo


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I went to our local Walgreens. You know the metal cages they keep the Propane canisters in?......They were replacing the one that is usually there.

I asked the guy doing it, what he was going to do with the one thrown down in the parking lot?....He said, nothin, "It was trash as far as he was concerned. Can I have it???? Yep! Be back in a few with DH.

I booked it home, grabbed DH and off we went. He could not believe I happened upon that!.
Well, it is here now, and all of our propane canisters are stored in it under :lock: and key! 

GB - I buy canning jars, Fels Naptha Soap, oil lamp fuel and wicks, strike anywhere matches, with my Ace rewards...every month. I look forward to it. I wish they sold ammo!
Hillbillygal - Great finds!

I mostly have been outside cleaning flower-herb beds. Planted some daylillies given to me. I want to put in a medicine garden.
We are in for some Rockin weather tonight, so we will have to batten down the hatches! It's supposed to come in after mid-night---- I hate when it does that. I don't like tornadic conditions masked by darkness.( shiver).
I need to be vac packing......but, alas...I can't seem to get going on that today.:shrug:


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Dug some new potatoes today and picked a small mess of string beans. Pulled up an onion to go with those and once the corn bread is done I will call it supper I love south MS gardening season. I did stock back up on meats at SAMS this week. And I have my coupons ready to stock up on TP and paper products tomorrow when we go into town. I also got in on MPS grab and go bucket sale and added 1 to the closet and enough seeds for next years garden also.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Rained most of day, so just caught up on paperwork and bills. I changed the batteries in 1 flashlight. Not much prep wise here today.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am waiting for the canner to cool. I pressure canned 7 quarts of smoke roasted potbelly. MMMMmmmmmmmm potbelly... I must have a canning bug all the sudden, because I am crockpotting 2 chickens with the intention of canning broth and I think I might can beans tomorrow.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Whoo HOOO got a few things ordered today for "PREPS" 
a Retractable Clothes line :dance: and hubby ordered a thing for generator that goes from one plug to 6 plugs.. (Lol see how techincal I am!!) Im loving getting a lil here and a lil there to help "survive" ... now to hope that my "NIGHTMARES" dont come true tonight.. bad storms coming our way!!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Started tomatoes and peppers to have ready when the weather settles into consistently
warm. Got the garden tilled and ready,and have raspberries(plant starts) soaking in water for planting soon. The fruit trees are already in the ground. Two Macintosh, 2 Mutsu apple, and 2 Montmorency cherries.

Wooohooo, got two loads of woodchips when county services was trimming trees from power lines recently and hubby has combined the chips with stall cleanings. The piles are happily cooking away.

Watching ads for loss leaders like cleaning supplies and paper goods when advertised. I am gathering items we are not using, books, and other gee-gaws for yard sale. Will be freeing a good bit of space and de-cluttering the house.

Made six pints of jelly from frozen cherries. Have another square foot of free space in deep freezer now.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - Are ya'll OK?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lovely weather here the past few days. I took advantage as much as I could yesterday....but I was totally wiped out so I didn't get near as much done as I would have liked (gave in and let DH put a blanket over me....fell asleep sitting up for an hour on the couch!). I did finish this morning, though.... broccoli and cabbage are transplanted, 1/2 the compost pile turned, peas, kohlrabi, carrots and more lettuce seeds are in the ground. 2 loads of compost dumped into one of the beds (with 5 layers of newspaper underneath - this bed has been loaded with weeds the past 2 years....hope I win this year)). I still need to do the other half of the bad and a second bed. SO I am ready for the rain this afternoon.

Laundry is washing and hung outside. With the pre-storm winds it's drying in half the time it normally takes!! May just get it all dry before the rains and strong winds hit later.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I worked in my storage room reorganizing yesterday. I now have 8 empty buckets and 4 empty popcorn tins. Although dh bought a wrench to open buckets, my hands struggle. I'm going to order another 6 gama lids. I may order 12 as there is a price break for the larger order. If you have several someones to share an order you can get a real good price on big orders. I don't have the name of the company at work, but if someone's interested I can post it from home later. 

I told dh that I need more shelves so our next project is to figure out where we can put shelves and get them built.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes maam it fizzled out and was just a nice rain! (we needed) Thank you for checking on me...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it GB.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Margo...beware free county woodchips. We were excited to get 5 huge loads a couple of years ago and now are fighting bindweed that came with our freebie. Since we mulched rows with the chips in our garden we now fight bindweed every year on a farm that never had it. Just a heads up. Letting the piles cook awhile can help.

Busy here. Missed all the really bad storms in the Midwest but caught some much needed rain. Planted out onions,corn,cabbage yesterday and spent the rest of day transplanting tomatoes in the greenhouse. I'm gonna wait another two weeks for any tomato planting....down to 37 overnight again. 45 years of gardening have taught me that hot weather crops planted early don't do any better than they do a few weeks later when the weather is more settled. Peppers definitely hate any chill. 1.5" of rain meant I didn't have to haul buckets to water all my newly planted fruit trees. Grass looks like we didn't even mow.

DIL in Guatamala ...she's a medic in Army and doing some training. Doing clinics/hospital training with the native people. Seems like there is plenty of free stuff they could do here?? Last year she ran a first aid tent at the Joplin tornado site which seemed like a better use of our military. My opinion only.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Made 3/4 gal of dill pickles yesterday on the spur of the moment; I was off from work, had the ingredients, and just went for it. It even sealed, and I did it in an "unapproved" way! Used fresh dill from the garden, bought and fresh frozen carrots, broc, and cauliflower. A little hot pepper and Mexican oregano with the vinegar and not too much salt. Wish other inspiratons would go so well!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ha ha! ldc!

Ran into Walgreens, they had marked down more stuff, cause they are changing their labels..... I got 2 toothache kits, to stick in my medical preps. Not much of a haul, but they are usually pretty expensive.

I start my contract tomorrow......I am going to be super busy for a while.
Plans to go shoot Saturday!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - our local Walgreen's has been in transition of their in house brand packaging, for a few weeks now. I did get several bargains so far, and I'll see if I can spot any more bargains. 

Walgreen's is where I buy a majority of my alkaline AA, AAA, and "D" cells batteries - when they are on sale of course. I get my replacement flashlight bulbs (from 2 cell flanged bulbs/ to 4 cell mag-light, to mini-mag-light) at either Radio Shack, or my local hardware store. I keep extra flashlight bulbs around beside those that are stored in the base of most flashlights. With the new LED flashlights, I don't know if the LEDs (light emitting diodes) can be swapped out - I'll have to do a giggle search on that issue.

It was another cold, wet and foggy day here, and the weather was not different when I was down the hill earlier. I looked for loss leaders, and the closest I came to a bargain was several boxes of saltine/ and or those 'fancy' crackers @ buy 1 get/ 1 free. I tell ya, stale crackers aren't much fun - even the local wildlife have to be hard up to go after them. The price of produce is expensive this week, so I bought what I absolutely needed for simple salads. 

Plus with the high humidity here, one had better use up a sleeve of crackers once it is opened before the moisture gets to them. In the near future I see snacks of cheese/ summer sausage and crackers, peanut butter and crackers, and possibly fruit preserves and crackers. 

Later this week I get to make the 600+ miles trek to San Francisco and the VA Hospital (Ft. MIley), riding the shuttle buses and staying on the grounds overnight. So I have to empty my 2-3 day travel bag of my extra ammunition, or anything even remotely resembling a 'weapon', knife, firearm, or explosive device(s). As per the VA rules and regulations for when I am in the VA vehicles, on the grounds. But I do get to stay in old military housing with a million dollar view - right at the extreme Southern edge of the Golden Gate on the ocean side of the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco. When I do get a meal in the VA 'Canteen'/ cafeteria, they have a huge rack of sealed commercial brand small pouches of different types of relish, hot sauces, and other condiments, that I get and put away for future use. 

Plus I haul around with me my comfy clothes, personal items, street maps of that area even if I know my around San Francisco/ Bay Area, and extra food such as a "M.R.E." and some snacks/ bottled water, in case I get stranded. Hey it has happened in the past, and the VA will eventually get around to where you are at in a few hours or much longer. Which is a long time to be sitting there hungry, thirsty, needing your meds, or wishing you had a partial roll of TP (or even some fast food napkins) when one has to run behind a redwood tree.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - I am finding that I am buying less and less of the loss-leaders lately. They just are not putting anything "good" on sale.
I buy batteries at Walgreen's also. I did not find much at all, I was interested in.
We are chilly here....very heavy dew.
I scrubbed a couple more 55gal barrels, yesterday. That is always my job, 'cause I am small enough to crawl inside them!
We had another couple of inches of rain Sat. and I have no where to put it!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> RF - I am finding that I am buying less and less of the loss-leaders lately. They just are not putting anything "good" on sale.


Thank you, I thought it was just me and I was being fickle. The ads come each week and I don't seem to find more then one item worth putting shoes on for.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

DH is going spelunking and I always pack his bag. I enjoy it because it gives me a reason to go digging through my stuff looking for things he might need in the cave. It also shows me what I need to restock on. I need to up my bandages and get a few more emergency blankets. I try to pack enough so that he and his buddies could make it at least a couple of days if they were to get stuck in there. Made sure to add some glow sticks to the pack so they could have light without batteries or fire. (Of course I added matches, a candle, and he'll have several lights and extra batteries with him.) I'll start putting my list together on dollargeneral.com for 1st aid supplies and when I get enough for free shipping, I'll place my order.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yesterday I did my first EVER INVENTORY of what I have downstairs!! Some i have too much, some i was shocked ( and like sugar NO ON TOLD me we were out!!) Ok, now I need someone to point me to a "FREE" printable inventory deal online so I can input my info on!!
I did look but all of them seemed like I had to download all kinds of stuff.. (ANNOYING)


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

giraffe baby, I found one at organizedhome.com years ago and am still using it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Printables | Frugal Families (maybe like this?)

I use a program written by one of the members here at HT....he gives it away for free (check the archives at the top of the page)


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to the rummage sale today. Found a few new spools of bright green thread for $.75 for all, two small, unused metal boxes with latches on the front for $.75 each, a popcorn tin for $.25, a spit with the metal cage around it (campfire rotisserie style) for $1, and a few other odds and ends. I don't think you can ever have enough popcorn tins or metal boxes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Working on my Contract, right now, so not much prep stuff during the week.
Off the the gun range this morning. I NEED to shoot at something.:hair


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Working on my Contract, right now, so not much prep stuff during the week.
> Off the the gun rage this morning. I NEED to shoot at something.:hair


I sincerely hope you meant gun range. eep:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OOPSIE!!! Gun raNge!!
Ok, HBG... Tell me you didn't laugh!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I laughed, TDD!

Haven't done too much...stopped and picked up a fine selection of Easter candy on markdown, went to Dollar Tree to add to the shampoo, hydrocortisone and antiperspirant collection, bought scrubs and a nice big speckleware stock pot at Goodwill and bought micro-fiber sheet sets and mattress covers at Ross. I was a slug on my days off...went to lunch and shopping with my bff, rocked my grandbaby and visited with all my other grands and kids, then went home and slept for about 24hrs straight. Took delivery of the rest of my hay on Thursday and I've been working my night shifts now. My strawberries came and I also have some mark down roses to plant, so I really need to NOT be a slug on my days off this time.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I successfully weeded WHOLE garden on Thurs ( a few hours anyway) I think If I keep up with it every 3 or 4 days I WILL STAY on top of the beast ( I HOPE!!) Our garden is 30x30, On friday, I also replaced 2 tomato plants (frost got em, but all the other plants are fine... screwy weather!!) and then got our first time ever cabbage plants in... planted some sunflower seeds along one back fence of garden  and then planted some pretty flowers in a pot near the front!  
Today have some shopping to do (hope to hit some garage sales!!) and then go visit one of hubby's jobs ( the woman has a BEST IN SHOW quilt in the quilt show... I wanna see her "wares", lol) so I can see what he does.. Then come home and put that pesky cardboard BACK in garden (wind blew it all out before i got "STUFF" on it!!) and then cover it with the Rabbit cage droppings!! 
Our baby rabbits (mini rex girls show for 4 h)are almost 4 weeks, and looks like the girls will be keeping 2 (UGG, but have to get rid of prob one or two) but outta 6 born we have 5 and THIS IS OUR FIRST time ever litter so Im pretty proud 
(the one that passed I tried HARD!! LOL it got pushed to the cold area, I kept it in my bra for a few hours, and was there when it took its last breath!! MAN AM I A SAP or what!! LOL, there isnt ONE animal/pet in our home EXECPT LABS and GOATS, that hasnt been put in my bra at one point!! LOL)

OK off to dreaded wally world (only place around for 45 miles for some of the stuff I need) and the local feed store and then hopefully GARAGE sales between here and there!  HAVE A GREAT ONE ALL!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We've had 2Â½ to 3 inches of badly needed rain this week which has put a stop to garden work. Midweek dh was in the hospital for a day and overnight which ate up another chunk of time plus the usual going to work so nothing much done here.

When I grocery shopped the first of the week I was appalled at the cost of Miracle Whip. My first thought was I'm not paying that and the second I'll have to find a recipe for a knock off version. I picked up an "Our Iowa" magazine at the library and it had a recipe for homemade Miracle Whip! One feature of the magazine is a week long "diary" by an Amish lady and that's where the recipe was. I also went online and found a couple more versions so when my jar is empty I'll be experimenting. The main differences in the online versus the Amish recipe is online uses oil instead of butter and the Amish cooks the egg completely rather than using boiling liquid poured over while blending to cook the egg. I'm leaning towards trying the Amish verison first.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I was totally APALLED today... went to walmart and OMG HAS sugar gone up!!! a 25# bag is now 14.98 (.5992 lb) and the 10 # bag was 5.98 (.598 lb) UHHH SINCE when does BULK cost more that smaller amounts!!! I need to find someone with a sam's card and go get me a 50# or higher bag,,, ug!! 
But did find some clearance items ( $2 bug spray sticks for BOB's) and also some ideas for future visits... 9mm bullets were 11.98 which is cheap if you factor in gas/shipping for the other stores..... SOO slowly building up!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

GB - The 25# bag of sugar has been more the the 10# for a while here....at least 2 yrs. For us the 5# bag is the cheapest, per pound! Yes, we still have 5# bags....not 4#.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The 25# bag of sugar is quite often more per pound. Like anything else in the grocery store, you have to check the unit price. I taught my kids how to do that from the time they were little. I just thought everyone did, but when my son first shopped for groceries with his wife (long before she married him), he had to teach her that trick. No one ever taught her how to shop frugally!

I had a great day today. I had an easy night at work, and went to visit my kids and grands afterwards. We talked about the Doomsday Prepper show and they noticed the furniture guy's creepiness, too. My daughter gave me a coupon for a free bag of horse feed, and Jon picked up my grain and alfalfa pellets when he went to cut firewood at the feed store (long story). He also sent me home with a tub of potting soil. I got to visit with all 5 of my grands and it was just a nice morning.

Then I got home and got busy outside. It was a perfectly gorgeous day. I did laundry with sun-warmed water, did some general cleanup around the house inside and out. I turned a compost pile, scrubbed my Berkey filters and the housing for one. Turned and cleaned my mattress and boxsprings, and made my bed with my new micro fiber sheets. I realized today that I really don't need to buy any more sheets! I have multible totes filled with sheets and other linens. They'll come in handy if I have to take in family. 

I figured out how to fill the 275 gallon tanks with rain water. My milk strainer fits perfectly on top of the fill hole. If I put some duct tape around the outside so it can't get bumped and dumped, I should be able to dump buckets of rain water in the strainer and filter the general crud out. That's on the list for my days off this week.

I'm meeting my favorite sister and bil for breakfast tomorrow morning, and since I have to drive to town for that, I have more errands to run, and then it's back to work outside. So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hair:hair:hair:hair:hair


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well we have converted/woke up my bro....he went and got protection(9mm)...and wants to start preparing for what hes seeing in his area! Asked a few question's too!... not much prepping... just counting down school/work days til a 11week break!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :hair:hair:hair:hair:hair


OH no, bad day? Need to vent??


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL dont pull your hair out TDD, it MAY get into the FOOD!!! lol Hope your having a better day.... Ive been searching almost all day for a Conceal purse that I like ( I like the idea of GTM, but their "style" isnt mine... ) SOOO still searching!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - As I said, they are really well built....not my style either. Try....theconcealmentshop.com
There are a lot of others.....just make sure they have good reviews.

Still tearing hair out...........what a week......and it wil lonly get worse.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, dear, TDD, what's got your knickers in a knot, hun? Is your contract not going well? Whatever it is, I hope it gets better, SOON!

Weather permitting, I'm going garage saling with my daughter and ddil Friday. First garage saling of the year. My dd and I are introducing my ddil to the great bargain hunt!

I broke down and bought 60 each red and gray patio bricks at Lowe's Monday. I'm planning a small patio outside the back door. Eventually, it'll be the floor in part of my greenhouse. It's a start, anyway. I plan to do a basketweave alternating colors.

I also need to get busy building a new chicken coop and small run for my 6 chicks. They are well feathered and it is time to get them out of my house - they stink!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

The weather was good, but there weren't enough garage sales to make it worth the gas today. Bummer. We're going to try again in 2 weeks. Instead, I came home and did chores. I got most of the goats out on grass and trimmed hooves on about half the herd. Did more laundry in the wringer washer and cleaned out rain buckets. I threw pennies in the water in some of the buckets to see if they will help inhibit algae growth. I'm experimenting with different methods.

I did some barn cleaning and turned the compost pile to incorporate the new stuff. I may never have a compost pile as big as Forerunner's, but I'm working on it! 

I cleaned the chicks' brooder and put the manure in the garden, so things smell a bit fresher in my house.  Things are popping up all over...the raised beds need a bit of weeding and mulching, but after working the last few nights and being up working on projects all day, I ran out of steam. Hopefully it will be nice enough tomorrow to spend some time in the garden and some time prepping the bed for my brick patio. If I'm not totally exhausted, I'd like to finish doing hooves and start laying out the greenhouse frame.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hair:hair:hair:grit::grit::grit::catfight:


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Not got much done on the prepping front this week. Our local Fred's store is advertising jars for $7/dozen so I may try and buy a few more half pints or pints with a $5 off $25 coupon I have. They also sell the golden harvest lids for $1 and I'd like to buy some more of those to have on hand. I have several tattler lids but I like having the other ones for when I want to give canned items away and don't want to lose my lids. 

Went out yard saling today but didn't find much. Found one pair of boots in a size too small for me that I intend to resell and try to raise a little prep money with. I like to buy supplies online but try to sell things online to support my habit, lol.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Been cleaning out the chicken house. What a job that was long overdue. Chickens all confused and don't know where to lay their eggs. The 15 Americana pullets all feathered out....they are just as crazy over wheat spouts as the big girls. Very entertaining to watch......

Picked first ripe strawberry off the Honeoye's I planted. Super delicious. 100 sweet potato plants in. 3 dozen mixed cabbage. About 500 home grown onions and leeks. Two new patches of beets. Picking spinach now. Greenhouse bursting with tomatoes so that will be this weeks' project. I decided to replace my "never wants to start" Mantis with a new 4 cycle Honda engine model. The old one was 15 years old. Supposed to be here Tuesday...can't wait. We have a rotovator on tractor and a Troy-Bilt...but I like one I can use myself.

Don't know how much longer my neighbor is gonna keep breeding his one old cow....she had twins for third year in a row so,once again, we got the one she didn't wanna care for! Nice bull call, rangy build. Got his colostrum and taking bottle well. Guess he was trying to steal a slurp from all the other cows. Really didn't need more chores right now but only 50/50 chance our Jersey heifer will have next years beef calf for us...and,of course, we'd rather have a heifer! 

They keep promising us rain but all it does is thunder and move on. Grrrrrrr....would like a week off from hauling water to the new fruit trees. That last zappo 27 degree nite totally killed my grapes, I fear....no sign of them trying to put out new leaves. These have been planted for 20 some years. Turned my Hostas into mush, tried to kill the butterfly bushes and hydrangeas but they are putting out new foilage. What a strange weird crazy year. Hard to picture how this summer might go.....


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't been documenting everything I've done thos month buy tbought I'd post today. I poured 250 more jigs for crappie/gill fishing this summer. I also have been hardening off the flats of seedlings getting ready for an early planting this year. My 3 y/o son is fascinated by the giant windmill (I live in same town as lincoln electricd giant windmill) so I spent the day gathering supplies to build a small windmill with him. We're going to make it ligjt up our outdoor garden lights. Should be a fun project. doing some reasearch on land prices in surrounding areas now, and just placed a nursery order.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

For some reason my bedding plants this year are not growing. I have only a few straggly tomatoes and one pepper so guess I will be buying my veggie starts this year. On the other hand I have started 10 or so geraniums and have coleus all over the house. I put two sweet potatoes in water and one is doing fine. The other is just now half-heartedly putting our a few leaves. 

We've had some badly needed rains. Another shower last night and more are forecast. May 15 is our last frost date so I've not planted much garden yet. Hopefully the rain will get my garden going when I do plant. I do have peas and potatoes up and we've been eating radishes this week. Should have lettuce next week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :hair:hair:hair:grit::grit::grit::catfight:


Dare I ask? :whistlin:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for daring.....but, there are not enough hours in the day to go into it.

"This too shall pass." I HOPE!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't think of anything "prep" related that we've done lately. Of course, we are buy things on sale and moving forward on the garden.....but the doesn't feel "prep" like after all these years....just normal living, LOL.

I did score 3 bales of straw, yesterday. The Girl Scout mother daughter lunch was a western theme. They bought 3 bales of straw for a photo corner (and put a saddle on a stand for the girls to sit on). At the end that asked if someone wouldn't take them away for them, I offered. The lady said she hoped I had a truck or something because they make a mess, LOL....um, yeah....it's straw bales!....Here's Your Sign, lol. They fit fine in my Jeep.....which reminds me I should get them out before shopping tomorrow.

Did pick up something interesting at the local "Crash and Dent" grocery store, FrescAvena by Quaker. Someone that knows Spanish might know what it means, but it's oat flour based with flavoring added that you put in milk. I picked up the cinnamon, thinking the kids might enjoy it. They did, we went back the next day and picked up 2 more cinnamon and 2 strawberry, be nice if we need to actually drink the powdered milk one day, verses cooking with it. The oat flour makes the milk thicker and the flavor profile is YUMMY! Looks like it's a Porto Rican thing according to the bag. English is the secondary language on the packaging. At least it's healthy-er then a squirt of chocolate syrup (and less sweet!). OH, I should add it's 2 yrs past the "best if consumed by" date (which is why it was in the store)....still tastes great....so it have a good shelf life.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

After the morning rain I went and played a few minutes in the garden. Put more lettuce seeds in the dirt. The first round didn't sprout much.....I think it was too dry and I didn't water. I saw my peas peaking out of the soil...I thought they were weeds!! No sign of the second planting/attempt of beets....but I just put them in Saturday.....I'm being a bit impatient, lol.

Pulled the first stalks of rhubarb out for the season. Mixing it with a few apples and some "on their last legs" strawberries for a crisp for snack tonight (and maybe breakfast tomorrow). I have plenty of rhubarb this year, I need to work canning some into my plans this week. Going to pick some swiss chard for dinner, too. I planted it 2 yrs ago and it's still there! I guess not using it at all last year made it very strong and durable. 

I'm counting down the days (ok, maybe weeks) to being able to go shopping in the garden for dinner!! I'm in need of fresh food!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

TDD... I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!! Ive scoured the web, even talked about sewing a purse (posted on sewing board) and then scoured again... and guess what!! I FOUND A PURSE!!! (sorry guys, lol i know this isnt exciting to yoU!!) But this purse SCREAMED ME!!! 
WILD GAME GIRAFFE TOTE - GunSupplyStore.com and its ON SALE, so hubby said go ahead for mothers day get it, and HE KNOWS I will always carry this purse!! LOL 


OK on to preps, well this month is rounded out by my garden looking lovely, even seen a flower on my tomato plants!!! onions looking good.. Hubby had me pick up a box of 22lr the other day, Walmart was out of 9mm, so he is gonna order something offline.. (seems the way its all going!!) So we are slowly building our arsenal.... 
Also did hang EVERY pc of laundry on the line for the first time!! ( OK from now on.. towels will be in dryer!!! ) But out of 10 loads (per week) 1 load in the dryer wont be bad!!!

ON Ward to May!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it has been a busy time here on the hilltop, the last couple of weeks. 

The neighbors and myself are trying to get the raised beds ready for the veggie starts. We've been dealing with even more rain, and in fact it is raining again at the moment with more rain forecasted over the next couple of days. The young plants are ready to be put into the cold frames, and get used to being outside.

My family member in Detroit is finally back in their home, and things are settling down. So I am able to drop my alert level, as far as having to catch a flight heading back East in the near future. But I am still watching the prices of airfare for a trip over the summer.

I did go out shopping the loss leaders today and found some good deals on several items. I found some "Planters Natural Peanut Butter" on sale, and got several jars for storage with an expiration date of 2014. 

While at the hardware store getting some odds and ends, I thought about buying some more ammunition in .38 special/ .357 magnum/ it was on sale. I'm glad that I waited, because when I got home I found a few ammo cans with many sealed boxes of ammunition in those calibers. I have a couple of revolvers and two lever action carbines that will fire those calibers.

Here in early May, I have to make another quick 600+ miles road trip to the San Francisco Bay Area. So I need to start getting my travel bag ready again by removing anything from it that can remotely be considered a 'weapon'.


----------

